# What engine temp should an L5 run at?



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

Car has been running warm, upwards of 220 while driving on the freeway. Outside temp is in the 60s and 70s and not running the A/C. Idelling in traffic it will settle down to just above 200. Replaced water pump, thermostat (180), flushed radiator, and installed radiator shrouds. How come so high? Engine temp is taken by a cheap Sunpro gauge and an infrared laser temp gun. Not sure what I'm gonna do this summer!


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

I spoke with some of the old timers at work and we came up with the only possible cause to the cooling issue. When you get your radiator flushed it only removes loose sediment in the radiator. My particular QSW has almost 250k on it and there's no evidence that radiator has ever been properly cleaned. Since the newer (lower temp) thermostat hasn't helped it could only mean that the radiator isn't doing its job. I'm planning on removing it next week and having the radiator shop remove the upper tank and push rods through the core to remove any calcified buildup. Hope this helps, keep ya posted.


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

yeah keep us posted..! I've been having the exact same problem and have tried all the same things you have..


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

*Keep us posted*

I might end up having the same problem and recall this condition in my last QSW.
I might look into an aftermarket one when I finally get to that phase of my restoration. I would rather replace than refurbish and I am thinking something must be out there with a close form factor.
I want my 5 Cycl cool as a cuke.
Good luck


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

Anyone know how many rows are in the orignal radiator? I'm looking to replace my radiator instead of having it cleaned out.


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

I just sent my radiator out to be cleaned professionally, I'll keep you posted as soon as I get it installed and driving again. It should later tonight or Monday at the latest.


----------



## Wereweazle (Oct 8, 2008)

Did this fix your problem? My wagon is running extremely hot and I am looking for solutions too.


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

I've put a few thousand miles on the ol QSW since my last post. It seems to be running at a slightly better temp than before. Where exactly is the cooling needle supposed to be according to the red light on the gauge? Mine rides just on top of that light and my cheapo Sunpro gauge reads 205-210 and the fan is constantly on too. I'm going to install my old 192' thermostat (up from the 180) hoping that this will actually SLOW the coolant flowing through the radiator so it has a longer chance to dissipate heat. I read somewhere online to lift the front end of the car to fill the reservoir, this seemed to help.


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

oh ya, also did a test to see if exhaust is entering the cooling system. tested negative.


----------



## Wereweazle (Oct 8, 2008)

That's way better than mine. My temp gauge constantly shows just under the 3/4 "dot" for normal operating temp. If I drive around 60mph or higher it goes up to cover that 3/4 dot and sometimes a bit higher. Obviously running very hot so I've only used the car for short trips.


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Radiators don't last forever  Replace it and see the difference!


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

I had my radiator flushed once then had BOTH the top and bottom caps pulled so it could be cleaned. It's like new, and wasn't corroded to begin with. I have another theory: the water pump is cavitating. Although it's brand new there's not much I can do about it, electric water pump maybe??? With the 180 thermostat in there it shouldn't be at 210 constantly. Luckily the fan is doing its job and it never goes over that mark. Is my car just doomed to be a cool weather vehicle?


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

quantogs said:


> I've put a few thousand miles on the ol QSW since my last post. It seems to be running at a slightly better temp than before. Where exactly is the cooling needle supposed to be according to the red light on the gauge? Mine rides just on top of that light and my cheapo Sunpro gauge reads 205-210 and the fan is constantly on too. I'm going to install my old 192' thermostat (up from the 180) hoping that this will actually SLOW the coolant flowing through the radiator so it has a longer chance to dissipate heat. I read somewhere online to lift the front end of the car to fill the reservoir, this seemed to help.


I think the needle just naturally reads really high. I cant remember what was done on my old quantum, but there was something to make it read lower. My old quantum would shoot past 3/4 and light blink, but it wasnt even overheating.


----------

